# DIY PTO from vertical shaft motor



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Has anyone build a PTO shaft on the back of their lawn tractors? I have a vertical shaft cox lawn tractor and am wanting to see if there are others out there with PTOs on their tractors?


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Not sure what your wanting to run.You will lose some power going threw a gearbox of anykind.What speed do you need the pto to go?If you go off the engine(vertical pulley)-around two small horizontal pulleys(inline with the frame)and up and around a horizontal pulley(mounted to a shaft supported by some bearings.(the same way the older tractors drove the mower only backwards)This should work for you.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO and my opinion only, don't think this is a good idea. The fact this lawn tractor has a vert shaft engine indicates to me it is not built to withstand the heavy loads associated with pto's and 3pt hitches.

I've yet to ever see a tractor with factory pto and hitches that use vert shaft engines and drive through v-belts.

If you want to keep this piece of equipment in working order, I'd recommend you not attempt this.


----------

